# Llangennech Park House



## Gphotography (Dec 27, 2009)

A drive through a rather pleasant modern housing estate with 7 seated cars, front lawns & the obligatory attached garage’s brings you to a dead end or so it may seem. Tucked away at the bottom of someone's garden stands this rather impressive ruined mansion house. If you stand at the back door of the owner’s home you’d not see what’s left of Llangennech Park House, it’s as if someone had placed a military style camouflage net over the whole thing. Long forgotten by the people of Llangennech & of neighbouring Llanelli, Llangennech Park House is a truly magical forgotten place. Not much is known about the house except for its connections to the local Stepney family (Stepney spare wheel fame) & of its past owner the Earl of Warwick. After a short spell of military service the house was left abandoned in 1946.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 28, 2009)

oooooooooooh I love places like this, hidden away and forgotten about.  It looks like it used to be a very large house, and stables (I think lol). Is that a fire engine in that last pic as well? I'm sure nobody's girl will spot this, her dad is into really old fire engines. 

Any ideas on who owns the building now? 

Good pics and lovely first report. i do like this. 

 Sal

Edited to add the history of the house.

http://www.llanelli-history.i12.com/houses_llangennech_park.htm


----------



## reddwarf9 (Dec 28, 2009)

what a great place - and apparently left to rot by our beloved government lol

http://www.llanelli-history.i12.com/houses_llangennech_park.htm


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 28, 2009)

Fabulous stuff, Gphotography...totally agree with Sal, love tucked away places like this. Great find.


----------



## Gphotography (Dec 29, 2009)

Cheers guys. The house is now in private hands & sits at the bottom of the garden of a rather unassuming bungalow. Like I said, if you stand at the bungalows back door you can't see the house as it's totally overgrown. It's not until you step through one of the openings in the ivy you get to see the true splendor of the house. It's a real shame to see such once proud homes go to waste.


----------



## sallybear (Dec 29, 2009)

ooh nice find, I love old houses

great pics


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow. I was brought up in a nearby village to Llanelli and am still there most weekends and had no idea this was there!


----------

